# GSD Adoption



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm looking to adopt a GSD in Colorado.

The hardest part is the waiting - I've already submitted applications to rescue groups but it takes time for them respond.

PM me if one comes up - requirement is a dog that can get along well with cats and with a single man.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

this section is for dogs needed adoption, not advertising to adopt one


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Sometimes there's just not a dog that's the right match for an app that comes in. It can take time to have the right dog come in. When I have an especially good app but no dog that quite matches, I go out looking at shelters for candidates for that adopter, and we prioritize pulls in hopes of matching dogs and people. Sometimes it doesn't quite work, but often we're really good at matchmaking--then it takes us a few weeks to get them healthy and vetted, and ready to adopt. Most rescues love to work with great adopters who are patiently waiting for "the right one." Putting in your application is the right way to go!

If you don't find a dog by May or so in CO, send me a PM later this Spring. We have a summer place in southwestern CO and travel out there a lot. I _might_ be able transport a dog that way from the South in June, but it would mean starting the application process all over with a different rescue (incl. vet/personal refs, home check, etc.). No promises, but if local rescues don't have suitable dogs, it's in the realm of possibility if you were pre-approved by the rescue I work with. This is something I've been talking about doing with our rescue, as I get inundated all summer by people in CO who want to adopt my personal dogs when they see all the GSD rescue stickers on the back of our vehicle. There seems to be a lot of demand there these dogs, and I'm trying to figure out how to connect our over-supply of them in the South to that demand. I haven't worked it all out yet (esp. post-adoption support), but I'm working on it.

I recommend checking with Albuquerque's city shelter too. I pulled a fantastic female from the shelter there last year (outstanding temperament, nice black-and-tan plush coat), for a NM adopter I knew, while I was in the area. The shelter manager there said they've been getting a steady flow of GSDs, and no breed rescue is pulling them from there. The ABQ shelter is VERY easy to work with and does excellent vetting, for a public shelter--I was impressed by them and wouldn't hesitate to get a dog from them again. They post their dogs on Petharbor.com (that site will also pick up some of the listings at public shelters in northern NM). I don't know how they handle out-of-state adoptions, but most city shelters are pretty easy about it.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> this section is for dogs needed adoption, not advertising to adopt one



My apology.... I'm not looking for a particular dog but qualities I like in dogs needed for adoption.

It would help other posters to consider what they want in dogs needed adoption and I think you'd be right too, every one has different needs and wants in this process we do with rescue groups and shelters.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

If there is not a place for people to inquire about seeking to adopt, there should be one created - it may help some dogs find homes! On another dog site, and a cat forum I belong to, there is such a place, and many animals have been placed!


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

maxtmill said:


> If there is not a place for people to inquire about seeking to adopt, there should be one created - it may help some dogs find homes! On another dog site, and a cat forum I belong to, there is such a place, and many animals have been placed!


Yup, I think a thread like that should be created on this site. Until that happens, I'm complying with our forum rules! It would save many GSDs, I'm sure, though!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

No there really shouldn't be a place like that on the boards. There's a history that's not pretty that borders on that. A fellow was hailed as a hero for adopting this that and the other GSD from all over the US. Turns out he was not doing right by the dogs. 

Then there was a horder or two.

Then there was a transporter that stole the transportee.

You don't know who you are dealing with on the internet. Best to not do this. Really.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

middleofnowhere said:


> No there really shouldn't be a place like that on the boards. There's a history that's not pretty that borders on that. A fellow was hailed as a hero for adopting this that and the other GSD from all over the US. Turns out he was not doing right by the dogs.
> 
> Then there was a horder or two.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

maxtmill said:


> If there is not a place for people to inquire about seeking to adopt, there should be one created - it may help some dogs find homes! On another dog site, and a cat forum I belong to, there is such a place, and many animals have been placed!





middleofnowhere said:


> No there really shouldn't be a place like that on the boards. There's a history that's not pretty that borders on that. A fellow was hailed as a hero for adopting this that and the other GSD from all over the US. Turns out he was not doing right by the dogs.
> 
> Then there was a horder or two.
> 
> ...



Good point! I would insist any one offering a dog for adoption should do a home check. You don't want to just take a potential adopter's word for it. And people who really love dogs want to show they're able to take care of them. But I wouldn't say every one on the Internet won't do right by the dogs they take in. You'll have some bad people out there and I get the need for precautions but most people want to give a dog the loving home it deserves to have.


----------

